# Livewell Timer Circuit



## longjohn119 (Apr 26, 2010)

In case anyone is interested I updated a livewell timer circuit I originally design in 2004. All parts are available at any Radio Shack and some of the details are on my blog
https://netbook2chartplotter.blogspot.com/2010/04/livewell-timer-circuit-simple-recycle.html







A larger version of the schematic is available by clicking on the picture on my blog


----------



## russ010 (Apr 26, 2010)

nice... gonna have to put this one on the back burner for next time. Thanks!


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 26, 2010)

whats all the parts cost to put this together VS. a store bought livewell timer and could you put together a complete "how to" on building it?


----------



## longjohn119 (Apr 27, 2010)

Macgyver said:


> whats all the parts cost to put this together VS. a store bought livewell timer and could you put together a complete "how to" on building it?



Well I had pretty much everything on hand, the only thing I ordered were some 150K resistors which were .20 for 10 at Futurlec.com With all new Radio Shack parts it would probably cost 20 bucks, a lot less if you order online. The last one I built using groundplane construction with 'Manhattan Pads' which is basically a piece of copperclad PCB material and little circles for pads cut from scrap PCB material. It's a great way to prototype 'one off' circuits but not very conducive to step by step how to. I might lay this one out on stripboard https://www.futurlec.com/Pictures/STPBRD2.jpg in which case I can print a layout. It could also be done on a one of Radio Shack's numerous breadboard PCB's. Doing a complete how to for beginner level hobbyists (This is just a variation of the basic 555 timer astable circuit that's well documented already on the Internet) would be a bit labor intensive and I really don't have any time to do something like that since I already have 2 major projects going (The Netbook to Chartplotter Project on my blog and a complete revamp of a 1644 Monark) and I'm already missing some good fishing. 

Note also I did a little redesign of the circuit, nothing major just a couple of tweaks that I also posted on my blog

https://netbook2chartplotter.blogspot.com/


----------

